# Dehorned nigerian not eating



## heathen (Feb 26, 2014)

I got my goat dehorned as stated in a previous thread and the doeling is refuseing her bottle now. She just sucks a second then throws her head back and rolls her eyes back. I am certain she is in pain the other 2 seem to be fine. Is this normal the vet said just give her a half asprin if I think she needs it. I done this and it dont seem to help. She is 5 weeks old this Friday her brother and the 5 month old billy he dehorned are fine. 

Question two. 
I have a bottle baby that was pulled from its mom because she didnt make milk. I took her since I had 2 bottle babbies why not make it 3 well today he wouldnt stand up I got some milk in him and he seemed to be a little bit better but he is still off. I gove save a kid bounce back the last 3 days because he is so week and skinny. Is there anything else I can do for him his eyes are pink he just acts sickly. He does have a snotty nose and I gave him a shot of Pen g last night I have b12 should I give that or is that bo se stuff a better choice and what is bose and where do I get it?


----------



## heathen (Feb 26, 2014)

Well lost the bottle buck in question two. Went to the vet and his temp was to low to be read. The doeling that just got dehorned had a temp of 104 the vet gave her a shot of antibiotic and she is much much better.


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  Glad your doeling is doing better!


----------

